# Tell me of your first touch of death.



## OCG (May 17, 2009)

```
@
```
@


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

did either of these guys live ?


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Hmmm unusual story


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I think I saw this movie.


----------



## OCG (May 17, 2009)

Yes David , one but not the painter, 
we are not responsible for who we are, 
only responsible for what what we do.
did i say that.
occie


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

What a story


----------



## JasonWagner (Sep 10, 2009)

I think Stanley Kubrick made that movie you're thinking of…thanks so much for sharing


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

Well ,I guess Death takes a holiday…..since your link is missing . Let's go to the market!


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

If I come to Costa Rica , you'll have to take me to this market every saturday !


----------



## HawkDriver (Mar 11, 2011)

?


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

that's what* she* said


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

My first brush with the big 'D' came when I was still in High school .

My parents had been divorced for quite some time .

When my mother remarried and moved to Florida with her new hubby I decided that

I would go to live with my Father for awhile .

Dad was the chief of police in a small town in Washington State called Summit .

Dad gave me an old pickup to drive to school , and I quickly made friends in the small town .

One rainy morning as i was getting out of my truck in the school parking lot,

A van , driven by another student who was speeding , went out of control

And was skidding sideways directly towards me !

At the last possible second , a boy named Edward miraculously appeared and pulled

me backwards just enough , so that the van missed hitting us just by inches .

It was almost as if he had just put his hand out and stopped the van with brute force .

I was very grateful to be alive ….....but something seemed very odd about the whole thing .

It was a relief when I found out later that Edward was a Vampire . That explained a lot .


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

*Please Kill the "Tell Me of Your First Touch of Death" thread!*


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

moment, it could have been worse:


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

*@ poopiekat* , That is the first "touch of death " for Occie's brilliant , if now missing ,

" Tell me of your first touch of Death " topic . Your use of the word "kill " , while very

very funny and ironic , i consider somewhat of an " overkill ". Overkill is usefull , because as

we have seen on the " Please Kill The Hand Plane of My Dreams " topic . Many commenters jumped in

quickly with steely knifes and tongs ,(yeah , the salad kind ), to save " The Hand Plane of Your Dreams " .

Bravely saving that topic , and securing the future of hand plane discussions for years to come .

If you are* not* joking , The same good folks will show up on this thread and will no doubt berate

you mercilessly and* raise all kinds of hell* !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! but I have a feeling you are* joking* .


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

@* Charlie* What the heck are you trying to say with that video ?!

I feel that the OP was asking for* your* experience , and not some hyped up

Hollywood version where* actors* get paid to die , and special F/X techs get paid to

make viewers* hurl* . Please don't make me have to fly to Costa Rica , track down *Occie*

at the market , and convince him to* block *your so called " contributions " to this *somber* topic !

I have tried to relate a true story about my experience . Let's keep it real , please .

( P.S. ...that thing about " Vampire " was just my way of saying that Edward was always borrowing money ).

Someone saves your life and then never repays loans , go figure .


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh, so you want a REAL brush with death from my own personal experience? You mean like the time my wife came home unexpectedly while I doing a Google image search for…. oh, never mind. Let's just say I escaped death by telling her I was thinking about adopting a cat.


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

If you are worried about death and going to hell , just check this out . Scary .


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

@ Charlie ,....now that wasn't so* hard *, was it ? No pun intended .

How are all your many cats doing ?


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

I'm sure many of you have seen the television series entitled " Undercover Boss ",

Where rich CEOs ,* like me* , go undercover to find out what their employees think of them,

while posing as a fellow worker . This was another one of my 'touches de muerte '.

The producers of the show contacted me , and I agreed to* pose* as a worker in one of my

*many* business concerns in South America .

I had a growing export business there , which I * normally* do not have time to* monitor*,

so this sounded like fun . I dressed like a* worker* , and accompanied one of my* shipments *over

the rough mountain terrain . * Everything *was going well as my mule train moved my 'Product'

to Market . Until…........*The first night* , I happened to check the* contents* of my mule's

pack . Low and behold , there was none , and I mean* none* of the 'product' contained therein .

This* alarmed me greatly* . I grabbed a .45 and began confronting them all .

In broken Spanish , I began yelling at each one " Where's the Product !!! I'm your Boss !!

Where's the product !!! " Thus blowing my* undercover role* , and ruining any chance of being

on* that T.V. show* . After a few minutes of this , someone finally explained to my satisfaction, that this was

the mule train carrying *farm goods* and iphones . The mule train carrying the other' Products' was right

behind us about 5 miles back , for security reasons .* I felt better* after learning of this .

Later , while drinking *tequila* around the campfire , we all had some good laughs

about* my mistake* . When the conversation would lull , I would pull out my .45 and wave it up in

the air and yell 'Product ' . *Then everyone would roar with laughter . *

!



!


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

@ *Moment*...anyone who removes the original post in their thread, leaving others scratching their head trying to figure out what was written, well I just don't get it. It's just a waste of space now. Thus the reason for my post.


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

@* PoopieKat* Here we go again . Wasted space ? I just don't know where you are coming from.

We all know that wasted space is reserved for the comment section below the project posts !

Quit scatching and go over there and put in an 800 word commentary on a wine balance thingy .

Members can't ' kill ' threads . Dream on . I will organize and sub category the many' touches of death'

so that it can be easily referenced and searched by all members in the weeks to come . Members need to

unload some pent up emotions and share . This is long overdue . I know it's not as important as tool porn ,

As if anything could be , but give it a chance . As for Occie's original story…........

I , remember it well . It was about two Chilean fisherman who were lost at sea for many weeks

and only survived by eating flaming Cheetos and warm diet soda . When those ran out , things got a lot

worse . Gut wrenching story ,...happy ending though . Poopie , don't harsh my buzz . Thanks . me .


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

I thought that story was dismissed on 'Snopes' as a hoax.


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

The rational mind is not a faithful servant . Marrying you cousin is not rational ; while thought to be viable and rewarding. If you do marry your cousin like Einstein , it's rewards may not be viable , and it's viability may not be rewarding in a rational sense . E= MC Hammer = ur signature

What story ?


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

I hope someone shares their first or past 'near touches " stories .

Upcoming stories that i will be sharing in the near future :

1. A Dark Day in Dubai

2. Misadventure of a Scroll Saw Pattern Designerneer

3. Two Man Bucksaw : A cautionary Tale

4. Nagaland Express : A near spiritual journey

5. Into the Light : Walk , don't Walk : A tale of two traffic lights

6. Hat Beard : A Test of Survival

7. Subsection B.
Subcategory A.
Series 8.
 Topic :  Ambulatory Amputees misnomers : a close call while baking

8. The Hand Plane That Saved My Life .

9. Please Kill The Thread Killers Who Are Trying To Kill This Killar Thread

10. Why I am Leaving Lumberjocks , and when , and how , and who ….what ?


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

There was this one time, when I was at college, when we were at an airport waiting to board a flight home for the Christmas holidays, when this guy in our party, started freaking out.

He had a terrifying premonition of the plane crashing, bits of engine flying through the fuselage, decapitating people, blood and gore and guts everywhere, the plane went out of control, broke up midair like, plummeted to the ground and killed everyone on board in a huge fireball.

Needless to say, my chums and I were shocked by our friends vision of death and decided to not board the plane, and instead went to buy magazines and sweets from the airport shops. I myself picked up a bag of Werther's Originals and a soduko book.

Imagine my surprise when I saw on the news in the Duty Free area, that our plane had crashed shortly after take off in a huge fireball and everyone on board had been killed. Brown bread. Toast.

Anyway, after the funeral for all the dead plane people, something funny began to happen, now get this, all my other chums who didn't get on the plane as well started getting killed in bizarre and freakish accidents, gas explosions while hand down the waste disposal, big truck wipeouts etc, the really weird thing was they all started dying in the same order as the seating plan on the aeroplane that crashed. Imagine that!

So, that was my first touch of death.

Oh hang on, no it wasn't, that was a film I watched on the telly the other night.

Sorry. Feel a bit of a tool now. I'll get my coat…


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks for sharing , we call that " transference " . You were probably just suppressing the memory of

another fatal plane crash that you almost certainly missed ., and the movie helped to jolt those unreal

memories into you waking thoughts . Thanks for sharing !


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Thank you moment, now I feel can move on.

I am devastated that your Undercover Boss episode will never be aired. I just watched the mule train clip and found myself mesmerized by those haunting pan pipes.

Pure magic.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Moment's here, so I am here. I'm not sure what this thread is about but I absolutely love Undercover Bosses. What a feel good show. And Renners, do you mean Pan Flute? I only ask because…...
.
.
.








.
.
.
Zamfir is my father!


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Al, OMG, You're ********************ting me!

Can I get an autograph?


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

Al , your dad is awesome , props .


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

*A Dark Day In Dubai*

It was a dark day in Dubai when I arrived at the airport .

That's because there was a heavy sandstorm in progress .

Everything appeared cement gray , almost Detroit gray , it was that bad .

On the taxi ride to the Burj , I quickly donned some blue tinted sunglasses ,

The sunglasses gave the blowing sand the illusion of snowfall and it was a very relaxing ride .










I had been on vacation in Nagaland when my friend Dave called and invited me for a visit .

I had always wanted to visit Dubai , and a nice stopover to see Dave and Meg would be nice .

Dave is a building contractor and has been there for a couple of years .

Here is a picture of Dave at work .










The sand storm had everyone off schedule, so Dave suggested I stay at his and Meg's

apartment at the Burj , and relax after the long plane ride .

The next morning I accompanied Dave to the job site and he explained a little about his routine .

" The first thing to remember " said Dave " is to stage your work area so that it appears that

you are actually at work , and this only requires a few minutes ."

Dave proceeded to lay his hard hat and some blueprints on a table and exclaimed

" All done , now it's time to get to work "









It was a short wait on the heli-pad as we talked and waited for Dave's company pilot

to arrive and then fly us to the golf course , where , apparently Dave spends most mornings

conducting 'meetings' and taking business calls . It was a nice course , to say the least .




























After a nice round of golf , and a quick lunch at the club house ,

Dave suggested we change our clothes to a more traditional attire for the afternoon's

work . For business purposes , Dave assured me that the attire was necessary .

The Driver snapped a few pics as we Headed for Raj's mercedes .

Raj is Dave's Dad's business partner and is a really great guy .

Here are me and Dave , on the left , with Raj .










Well, the afternoon was spent driving to and from various Banks

and businesses , where various briefcases would be picked up and delivered .

At most stops I would remain in the car and have another cocktail .

The driver did not speak English , so I amused myself on the phone or watched T.V.

Raj dropped us off at the job site very late . The city takes on a whole new look after dark .



















Dave is a good boss and has a good crew . Twice each month he takes his crew on a bus

to the free zone for some western style food and drink .

I went along and took some pics .

The crew stays in some very nice shipping containers that have been converted to

temporary housing . They are air conditioned ( a must ) and are shared by about four

guys per unit .




























Here we are at the food court in the free zone .

Everyone chowed down and had a great time.










Pizza , anyone ?










The old standby..umm double squirts .










Tomorrow I'll tell you about my brush with the grim reaper in Dubai .


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

After taking the crew back home , we hit the buffet at a hotel that Dave liked .










Typical day around the job site .




































Here is Meg standing out near the edge of the heli-port as we were waiting for my ride

to the airport on my last day in Dubai . Being afraid of heights is not an option if you are

going to hang around with Meg and Dave .









I arrived at the airport and there were sparse moments before my plane departed ,

I decided there was enough time to use the ATM at the last minute.

There was a man there who seemed to be waiting for someone . When I finished my transaction,

He began speaking with me in a very animated fashion as if he knew me . This continued all

the way to my departure gate . On arriving there , he knelt down and rummaged through

his bag , and produced a necklace , which he placed around my neck . I was a little taken aback .

I did not want to take the chance of offending him by offering him money , so I slipped

my rolex off my wrist and held it out to him and smiled . He motioned with his hand in a polite

gesture of refusal . He smiled warmly and spoke a few more words in his melodious style and

then turned and walked back down the concourse . My eyes followed him . He seemed

strangely out of place….and time , for this modern airport .










As the plane roared down the runway I glanced out the window and was surprised to see

another huge sand storm approaching . I was somewhat worried that the plane would not

outrun the sand storm . For some reason , I reached up to put my fingers around the

the necklace that the man had just given me , but it was no longer there . Had it fallen off

as I was boarding the plane , I wondered ? Or had it simply vanished ?

As the plane headed out over open waters , I could not stop thinking about that kind stranger.

It was nice to be going home , safe and sound . I drifted off to sleep and had very pleasant dreams .


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

*From:* M. Moment *

Date: Feb 19 , 2012

To*: Scrollit Inc.

*Subject*: Scroll Saw Plans

Yes , I would like to order some scroll saw plans. I am interested in the flower and mushroom
pattern on pg. 107 . These are very nice and my client loves them . Are these available in 1/4
inch size ? Also , what colors do the plans come in ? She is fond of blue and pink.

Thanks , M . Moment

*From:* Scrollit Inc.

*Date:* Feb. 19 ,2012

*To:* M Moment

*Subject:* Scroll Saw Plans

Dear M. Moment ,
Our scroll saw plans do not come in specific colors . They are printed with normal black ink on a 
white background . I am not sure what you mean by 1/4 inch size . If you could be more specific,
I am sure that we can help you .
Thanks , Helen , Scrollit Plans

*From*: M.Moment

*Date*: Feb 19 ,2012

*To*:Helen

*Subject*: Scroll Saw Plans

Dear Helen ,
I am surprised that your plans do not come in colors . They look so nice in the catalog . I had not
planed on having to add the colors myself and will have to adjust my price accordingly . I would 
still wish to purchase the flower and mushroom pattern on pg. 107 in the 1/4 in size .
Thankyou, M.Moment .

*From*: Helen

*Date*: : Feb. 19,2012

*To* M.Moment

*Subject*: Scroll Saw Plans

Dear M. Moment,
We are still not clear what you mean by 1/4 in. plans . I can assure you that all of our plans are
full size and ready to apply to the material you plan to use .
Sincerly , Helen

*From*: M.Moment

*Date*: Feb.19,2012

*To*: Helen

*Subject*: Scroll Saw Plans

Dear Helen,
The client wants her flowers and mushrooms to be 1/2 in. thick . I only have boards that are
1/4 in. thick , therefore I will need 1/4 inch plans to make up for the difference . Simple math .
Thanks, M.Moment

*From*: Helen

*Date*: Feb. 19, 2012

*To*: M.Moment

*Subject*: Scroll Saw Plans

Dear M.Moment,
Our scroll saw plans are printed on* paper*. The paper is a standard thickness and is quite
thin , just like normal writing paper. The paper will be removed after the project is finished .
We are here to help and answer any questions you may have.
Sincerely, Helen

*From*: M.Moment

*Date*: Feb.19,2012

*To*: Helen

*Subject*: Scroll Saw Plans

Dear Helen,
I do not see how removing any *paper*is going to help me with my thickness problem . I am surprised 
that you do not carry plans in different sizes like they do at the lumber yard . This seems odd to me.
Perhaps you could glue some pages from an old phone book so that my plans would be 1/4 in.
as I requested . Please include the paints that I will need to color the plans.
Thanks,M.Moment

*From*: Helen

*Date*: Feb.19,2012

*To*: M.Moment

*Subject*: Scroll Saw Plans

Dear M.Moment,
All scroll saw plans are printed on thin paper . I believe you are confusing lumber thicknesses with 
the thickness of the paper plans we provide . There are many good books that describe the 
the scroll saw process and the crafts that can be made from them . We have instructional books
that I believe would be very useful in getting you started . Also , our paints are sold separately.

*From*: M.Moment

*Date*: Feb.29,2012

*To*: Helen

*Subject*: Scroll Saw Plans

Dear, Helen
I certainly am not interested in buying books . Not unless they are 1/4 in. thick and have mushrooms
and flowers pre-painted on them . This would save me a lot of work . Perhaps you could take 
those pictures from your misleading catalog and paste* them* on the cover, and send them as I 
requested . That should not be too difficult for you . Selling paints seems redundant, since the
plans are already colored in the catalog . Selling the paints separately seems deceptive .

*From*: Helen

*Date*: Feb19,2012

*To*:M.Moment

*Subject*: Scroll Saw Plans

Dear M.Moment,
Is this some kind of joke ? We are very busy and do not have time for foolishness . Obviously,
you are not familiar with the use of a scroll saw or painting craft projects . I do not wish to 
be rude, but perhaps someone at your local craft store could better help you in person.
Sincerely, Helen Neumyer , Sales Rep., Scrollit Inc.

*From*: M.Moment

*Date*: Feb.19, 2012

*To*: Helen

*Subject*: Scroll Saw Plans

Dear Helen ,
I think it would be you and your company that needs the* Help*, with all your old fashioned 
black and white paper that is so thin and flimsy , and forcing people to buy your paint so 
that they are forced to paint tiny circles on mushrooms . How do you stay in business ?

I have used a scroll saw once or twice and they are quite dangerous . I can't be worried 
about painting flower petals when I am doing dangerous work and also worrying about the
client receiving mushrooms that are too thin .

I simply tape some sacrificial baby lab mice to the ends of both index fingers and then proceed to scroll in
a safe manner , just the way I was taught . And, I can paint with the best of them .
If you have some 3D plans that are already painted ,I might be interested . But they
must be 1/4 in. thick .

*From*: Helen

*Date*:

*To*: M.Moment

*Subject*:

You are a jerk ! You are not even remotely funny . Some of us have to work for a living.
All I would like to do right now is punch you hard in the throat ! Do not e-mail me again .

*From*: M.Moment

*Date*: Feb.19,2012

*To*: Helen

*Subject*: Scroll Saw Patterns

Dear Helen,

OK .


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Nice tour of Dubai!

As for Helen, I think she has correctly surmised that you have too much time on your hands.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

The big question is, is m.moment the Undercover Boss at Scrollit Inc.?

As for Dubai, looks like you had an excellent time (there are pictures so it MUST have happened right?) but what became of the necklace?


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

I think the necklace was a magical protection thingy ,and that it was given to me by that holy man
or angel ,or whatever he was , and that it kept me from dying in that close call with the sandstorm 
as I was leaving Dubai . Even though it is now invisible , I never take it off . Thnx for asking, renners .


----------



## jeepturner (Oct 3, 2010)

Just reading through this string and suddenly I have the urge to read a Tom Robbins novel.

Thanks for the momentary amusement.


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

*A Cautionary Tale*

Last fall I hired two local kids off of craigs list to finish cutting my firewood while I went out of town

for the week . At the interview , I asked them what kind of saws they had to do the job and they

said they had an electric chainsaw and a "two man buck saw " . That made me start to laugh , but I

contained myself . I told them that I would leave my Grand dad's crosscut saw for them . I did not want

them using a chainsaw , my insurance company would not like that if something happened . Besides , I

was going to pay them a generous hourly rate and they would make more money that way . I told them they

could work 8a til 4p each day and to be careful , and take the full week .

Sometimes things do not turn out as you expect them to . Here are some of the e-mails I received and had

to respond to during that week . ....................................................................*..Day One* ;

*To*: Mr. Moment

*From*: Whispering Oaks Estates Security

*Subject*: Trespass and unauthorized vehicle

Dear Mr. Moment ,
This morning at approx. 10:00 a.m. our patrol officer encountered two young men
on your property. Tod Estes and Chad Wilkes were asked to leave until we could 
determine if they were actually doing some chores for you . We have to take precautions
in matters such as this , since they did not check in at the front gate . Please advise us if
the young men have permission to be on your property .
Thank you,
Security Officer Franks
........................................................................................................................................................

*To*: Whispering Oaks Security

*From*: Mr. Moment

*Subject*: Trespass ,

Dear S.O. Franks ,

Thanks . Yes , Tod and Chad have my permission to be there during daylight hours to cut firewood .
Sincerely, Mr. Moment.
.............................................................................................................................................................

*To*: Mr. Moment

*From*: Whispering Oaks Estates Security

*Subject*: Trespass

Dear M. Moment,
Thanks for your reply . Tod and Chad were called and told that they would be allowed
back on the property . I took a photo of them this morning for our records . I thought
that these two might be burglars when I first encountered them ,because they were 
wearing some sort of disguise . They explained that they were wearing something called
'Hat Beards ' . I had never heard of such a thing . I guess that is just kids these days .
One of our officers enlarged the photo and put it on the security bulliten board , and wrote a 
funny caption beneath it . It has boosted morale around here and everyone that has
seen it has a funny comment to make . Are you sure these kids are kosher? Photo attached .
Thank you,
Officer Franks










........................................................................................................................................................

*To*: Mr. Moment

*From*: Tod and Chad

*Subject*: Firewood

That guy from your house called an said we could come back to work . We are taking the rest
of the day off ,but will cut some more wood tomorrow . Thanks .
........................................................................................................................................................
*DAY TWO*

*To*: Mr. Moment

*From*: Whispering Oaks Security

*Subject*: Day Laborers

Dear Mr. Moment,
I checked on your day laborers this morning and everything was normal . Chad and Tod's
girlfriends were there to ,as they explained , to " watch " . I saw no problem with this .
They seem like a nice bunch of kids . We took a photo for our records . It probably wasn't
necessary , but we couldn't resist , after that 'Hat Beard ' thing . Photo attached .
Thank you,
Officer Franks









........................................................................................................................................................
*Day Three*

*To*: Mr Moment

*From*: Tod and Chad

*Subject*: Raccoons

When we got to work this morning ,it looks like some raccoons or somthing busted the
glass on your side garage door an got in there and made a big mess and stuff .
They got into your freezer and chewed up a bunch of meat . Pam and Pattie took it
to the dump seeing as how you probly wont want that stuff now amd me and Chad
put some duck tape on the window . Things are going pretty good with the wood cutting.
.......................................................................................................................................................*

*To*: Mr. Moment

*From*: Sandy Elker , Homeowners Assc.

*Subject*: Litter

Dear Mr. Moment,
Upon leaving Whispering Oaks after work , I noticed a large amount of litter at the front of
your property near the mailbox . It looked like white paper and there were numerous beer cans 
strewn about . As you know, our open house is this weekend ,and this needs to be attended
to before the weekend .
Thankyou ,
Sandy 
.......................................................................................................................................................

*To*: Tod and Chad

*From*: Mr. Moment

*Subject*: Trash

Hey guys we've had some complaints about loud noise and trash being left around . Be sure
and put the trash and your empties in the trash can in the morning . Thanks .
........................................................................................................................................................

Day Three
*


*To*: Mr. Moment

*From*: Sgt. Brad Paisley, Whispering Oaks Security

*Subject*: Vandalism Report

Dear Mr.Moment, 
Upon inspecting your property this morning ,we found some signs of vandalism and more . It appears
as though a large party occurred on your property . The front of your garage was tagged with 
spray paint which read ' PARTY HERE ' and there were countless empty beer cans and broken
liquor bottles left about . There was a large smoldering makeshift bonfire that had to be at least
eight feet in diameter. The side garage door was open and most of it's contents were on the floor.
The bathroom was a real mess . There were numerous tire tracks in the back ,and the grass is pretty
chewed up . Would you like us to call the Police Dept. so that they can file a report ? We are very
sorry about this incident. Our night duty officer has been suspended until we can get to 
the bottom of this . Once again, our apologies.
Sincerely,
Sgt. Paisley
......................................................................................................................................................

*To*: Sgt. Paisley, Whispering Oaks Security

*From*: Mr. Moment

*Subject*: Vandalism

Dear Sgt. Paisley,
That's quite alright . I do not believe a Police report will be needed . Please contact Sandy Elks and 
tell her I will have someone to come over this afternoon and straighten things up .
Sincerely,
Mr. Moment


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

Mr. Moment,
That is a stirring account of your Dubai travels. Thank you for sharing. As far as raccoons; i have never fully trusted them myself.

Kind regards.

An enduring fan,
~Tony


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

Raccoons are adorable , but they *will* jack up your garage while you sleep .
Kind regards Tony .
let's meet back here after another 771 days and talk some more about mammals .


----------

